# Fracino Classic - just keeps flashing?



## timrhoffmann

Hi Guys

I bought a Fracino Classic 2 group a while ago and only got round to trying it out yesterday! It hasn't been used for almost a year, so no doubt 'needed' a flsuh out, but after filling it with water through a flojet pump, I turned it on and it started heating up/steaming etc., and presumably flushing. This went on for a very long time (45 mins?) and emptied the water tank, with all the red LEDS flashing non-stop. I thought this was maybe a way of cleaning itself, but after turning it back on today, it has been flashing again for 45mins/hour and still doesn't stop flashing, and nothing changes when I press any of the buttons. Both steam wands do work, so presumably there is pressure build-up, and the boiler must be working given all the heating going on - any ideas? Should I just call Fracino and see what they say?

THanks!

Tim


----------



## Glenn

Tim, are you able to stop the flow of water at all?

Or is the water just coming through when the power is on?

If you cannot stop the flow then turn the machine off and call Fracino


----------



## timrhoffmann

Hi Glenn

Thanks a lot for your speedy response. As you point out, we could not stop the flow of water by default, until we fully closed the 2nd knob to the left, which restricted the flow to almost nothing (although this may have had something to do with us totally draining the full tank, which by default stopped the flow). I will call Fracino, but do you have any idea as to what causes this?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## espressotechno

Try this:

* Switch m/c off

* Remove the lead from the water level probe & "earth" it to the boiler or to the chassis.

* Switch on: If the water stops flowing, the level probe needs cleaning or replacing. If the boiler keeps on filling up, then the solenoid inlet valve could be stuck open.

The water solenoid inlet valve is located bottom LHS. Try tapping it (with m/c off !) to free the plunger...... The valve may continue to leak a bit....So you may need a new valve.....


----------



## timrhoffmann

Hi guys, thanks for both of your replies. I spoke to a Fracino servicing company and it appears the problem may be far more basic! I *hope* it is just that due to my lack of knowledge of such machines, we disconnected the flojet once the water supply was full (ie it starting chugging which made me think it was asking to stop!). Apparently we should leave the pump on at all times, instead? The only issue there is that the flimsy plastic hose that works as the outlet nozzle from the flojet 'fits' inside the inlet hose for the fracino, but only if held together. I guess taking this to a plumbing store should hopefully solve that connection problem.

Does that sound right to you?


----------

